# Rocky Mountain bighorns



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Not great at posting pictures but here they are.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding! 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics. Where were they taken? If you don't want to publish the location, I understand. A PM would work, too. Is that blood on the side of that ram in the first picture?


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

I believe it is fire retardant. I took the pictures last September.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pics! I am excited for spring!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> Nice pics. Where were they taken? If you don't want to publish the location, I understand. A PM would work, too. Is that blood on the side of that ram in the first picture?


I can get you 'photo ops' for bighorns out on the Stansbury range if you are interested. They are all fire retardant free at the moment. 8)


----------

